# AWStats Mailtraffic aktualisieren nicht



## mcitpsa (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

vorab... Top gemeinde hier die mir nur durch lesen viel geholfen hat.

Nun aber zu meinem "Problem"

Ich habe mir ein Master/Slave gebaut nachdem ich vorher ISPConfig 3 bereits erfolgreich als single Lösung betrieben hatte.

Auf der Single Lösung hatte ich keine probleme mit AWStats und der Mailtraffic anzeige.

Jetzt nachdem neuen Setup (perfect multiserver...) scheint es so das die AWStats leer bleiben.
Egal ob bei altem bestehenden Webseiten oder bei neu angelegten.
.htaccess und die entsprechende htpasswd wird angelegt.

Ausgabe von crontab -l zeigt:

```
root@server1:~# crontab -l
* * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh 2>&1 > /dev/null | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done
30 00 * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh 2>&1 > /dev/null | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done
```
Ein ls -la auf ein beispielprojekt zeigt folgendes:

```
root@server1:~# ls -la /var/www/nibelungen-freunde.de/web
total 56
drwx--x---  8 web2 client2 4096 Apr 12 11:29 .
drwxr-xr-x  9 root root    4096 Apr  7 19:22 ..
-rwxr-xr--  1 web2 client2   26 Apr  7 19:22 .htaccess
drwxr-xr-x  2 web2 client2 4096 Apr  7 22:59 bilder
drwxr-xr-x 17 web2 client2 4096 Apr  7 22:59 cms4you
drwxr-xr-x  2 web2 client2 4096 Apr  7 23:04 css
drwxr-xr-x  2 web2 client2 4096 Apr  7 23:04 docs
drwxr-xr-x  2 web2 client2 4096 Apr  7 19:22 error
-rwxr-xr--  1 web2 client2 7358 Apr  7 19:22 favicon.ico
-rw-r--r--  1 web2 client2 1681 Apr  7 22:59 impressum.html
-rwxr-xr--  1 web2 client2 3337 Apr  7 22:59 index.html
-rwxr-xr--  1 web2 client2   14 Apr  7 19:22 robots.txt
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 Apr 13 11:59 stats
```
Lasse ich den Cronjob einmal nachts per hand laufen, werden die AWStats zumindest gefüllt.

Ebenfalls wundert mich, das im ISPConfig Frontend in der Mailtraffic Anzeige 0 steht.
Schaue ich aber in der DB sehe ich das die Tabelle "mail_traffic" aber Daten beinhaltet.
Was kann ich tun?

Kurz zur verwendeten umgebung:
Server1 - Master Server mit allen Rollen
Server2 - Slave mit DNS und DB

ISPConfig Version 3.0.5.3
OS Debian Wheezy (VPS)


----------



## mcitpsa (14. Apr. 2014)

Mir dämmert da glaube gerade etwas ... das ich vor lauter suchen übersehen / ignoriert habe ...

Sollte beim stats ordner nicht als Owner der web user stehen anstatt root?

Das würde eines zumindest "erklären" bleibt nur noch dann (wenns denn so ist) die sache mit dem Mailtraffic im ISPConfig 3 Frontend.


----------



## Till (14. Apr. 2014)

Die Rechte des stats Ordners sind in Ordnung so.

Zu Deinem Problem, awstats erstellt web Statistiken und keine Emailstatistiken. Daher hat die Tabelle mail_traffic nichts mit awstats zu tun.

Schau doch mal in den log ordner des web, ob dort Zugriffe im access.log gelogged werden.


----------



## mcitpsa (14. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Till,

danke für den Hinweiss.
Mir war klar das AWStats keinen Mailtraffic auflistet. 
War wohl ein wenig unpassend von mir formuliert.
Ich gehe aber davon aus in der Access.log daten erfasst werden.
Starte ich den Cron per hand, wird AWStats auch aktualisert.

In der ISP Log findet sich auch kein hinweiss das der Cron nacht irgendwelche Fehler zurück gibt.
(Auszug aus dem Log kann ich heute abend anfügen)

Bezüglich dem Mailtraffic:
Im Frontend sieht man ja (eigentlich) den Mailtraffic und die Mailquota.
Sehe ich mir zb. von web1 die Quota an wird mir diese auch richtig angezeigt.
Nur, wenn ich mir den Mailtraffic ansehen will, steht im Frontend jeweils 0.

Ich habe daraufhin einmal in der Datenbank nachgesehen und sah das dort zumindest wohl der Traffic erfasst wird.


----------



## mcitpsa (14. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Till,

wie bereits gesagt, gibt es zugriffe in der access.log der verzeichnisse.
Hier ein "Bruchteil" von dem bereits genutzten Beispiel

```
66.249.78.106 - - [13/Apr/2014:14:51:06 +0200] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 200 7358 "-" "Googlebot-Image/1.0"
217.24.239.118 - - [13/Apr/2014:14:52:31 +0200] "GET /webmail/src/left_main.php HTTP/1.1" 200 1108 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:28.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/28.0 AlexaToolbar/alxf-2.19"
217.24.239.118 - - [13/Apr/2014:15:02:32 +0200] "GET /webmail/src/left_main.php HTTP/1.1" 200 1107 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:28.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/28.0 AlexaToolbar/alxf-2.19"
217.24.239.118 - - [13/Apr/2014:15:12:33 +0200] "GET /webmail/src/left_main.php HTTP/1.1" 200 1107 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:28.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/28.0 AlexaToolbar/alxf-2.19"
217.24.239.118 - - [13/Apr/2014:16:16:51 +0200] "GET /stats/ HTTP/1.1" 200 424 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:28.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/28.0 AlexaToolbar/alxf-2.19"
217.24.239.118 - - [13/Apr/2014:16:16:52 +0200] "GET /stats/awsindex.html HTTP/1.1" 304 0 "http://www.nibelungen-freunde.de/stats/" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:28.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/28.0 AlexaToolbar/alxf-2.19"
217.24.239.118 - - [13/Apr/2014:16:16:55 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 1469 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:28.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/28.0 AlexaToolbar/alxf-2.19"
217.24.239.118 - - [13/Apr/2014:16:16:55 +0200] "GET /css/style.css HTTP/1.1" 200 352 "http://www.nibelungen-freunde.de/" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:28.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/28.0 AlexaToolbar/alxf-2.19"
217.24.239.118 - - [13/Apr/2014:16:16:55 +0200] "GET /bilder/header.jpg HTTP/1.1" 200 226907 "http://www.nibelungen-freunde.de/css/style.css" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:28.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/28.0 AlexaToolbar/alxf-2.19"
193.192.58.164 - - [13/Apr/2014:16:46:45 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 3337 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686; rv:6.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/6.0"
5.10.83.41 - - [13/Apr/2014:18:13:59 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 1469 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; AhrefsBot/5.0; +http://ahrefs.com/robot/)"
2.246.193.7 - - [13/Apr/2014:18:22:27 +0200] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 200 7358 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/34.0.1847.116 Safari/537.36"
162.243.86.57 - - [13/Apr/2014:18:44:52 +0200] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.1" 301 256 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; spbot/4.0.9; +http://OpenLinkProfiler.org/bot )"
162.243.86.57 - - [13/Apr/2014:18:44:53 +0200] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.1" 200 34 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; spbot/4.0.9; +http://OpenLinkProfiler.org/bot )"
```
Ein Blick in die AWStats zeigt "0" beim 13.04.2014 an.


----------



## Till (15. Apr. 2014)

Ok, aber awstats hat Statistiken generiert, für den tag?


----------



## mcitpsa (15. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Till,

nein AWStats hat keine Statistiken generiert.


----------



## Till (15. Apr. 2014)

Sind alle awstats dateien vorhanden? prüfe mal ob alles was unter system > server config > web > awstats steht in diesen pfaden vorhanden ist.


----------



## mcitpsa (15. Apr. 2014)

Also...
Inhalt des /etc/awstats Conf Folders: 
	
	



```
root@server1:~# ls -la /etc/awstats
total 92
drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Apr 15 00:31 .
drwxr-xr-x 113 root root  4096 Apr 15 19:13 ..
-rw-r--r--   1 root root 61725 Jun 13  2012 awstats.conf
-rw-r--r--   1 root root   264 Apr 14 21:16 awstats.conf.local
-rw-r--r--   1 root root   187 Apr 15 00:30 awstats.einfach-seo.tk.conf
-rw-r--r--   1 root root   208 Apr 15 00:30 awstats.nibelungen-freunde.de.conf
-rw-r--r--   1 root root   205 Apr 15 00:30 awstats.nibelungenfreunde.de.conf
-rw-r--r--   1 root root   193 Apr 15 00:31 awstats.solarabsorber.tk.conf
```
Inhalt des /var/lib/awstats Data Folder 
	
	



```
root@server1:~# ls -la /var/lib/awstats
total 124
drwxr-x---  2 www-data www-data  4096 Apr 15 00:31 .
drwxr-xr-x 46 root     root      4096 Apr 13 15:59 ..
-rw-r--r--  1 root     root     33802 Apr 15 00:30 awstats042014.einfach-seo.tk.txt
-rw-r--r--  1 root     root      8730 Apr 15 00:30 awstats042014.nibelungen-freunde.de.txt
-rw-r--r--  1 root     root      5815 Apr 15 00:30 awstats042014.nibelungenfreunde.de.txt
-rw-r--r--  1 root     root     23622 Apr 15 00:31 awstats042014.solarabsorber.tk.txt
-rw-r--r--  1 root     root     16502 Apr 15 00:30 dnscachelastupdate.einfach-seo.tk.hash
-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       839 Apr 15 00:30 dnscachelastupdate.nibelungen-freunde.de.hash
-rw-r--r--  1 root     root     11576 Apr 15 00:31 dnscachelastupdate.solarabsorber.tk.hash
```
Wie man aber sieht sind die Daten ja aber am 15.04 um 00:30 generiert worden... Die Webanzeige ist allerdings beim 13.04.

Inhalt von /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ AWStats.pl Pfad 
	
	



```
root@server1:~# ls -la /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
total 8444
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 Apr 14 21:12 .
drwxr-xr-x 52 root root   12288 Apr 13 14:41 ..
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  657684 Jun 13  2012 awstats.pl
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      29 Apr  6 13:38 php -> /etc/alternatives/php-cgi-bin
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 7969176 Feb 17 10:32 php5
```
und zu guter letzt der Inhalt des buildstatistic Pfad 
	
	



```
root@server1:~# ls -la /usr/share/awstats/tools/
total 68
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 14 21:12 .
drwxr-xr-x 7 root root  4096 Apr 14 21:12 ..
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 19670 Jun 13  2012 awstats_buildstaticpages.pl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1319 Jun 13  2012 buildstatic.sh
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 32020 Jun 13  2012 logresolvemerge.pl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   852 Jun 13  2012 update.sh
```
Also sieht für mich soweit "Vollständig" aus.

Ich glaube ich werde einmal in einer Nachtaktion die beiden Server neu Installieren... 

Oder kann ich nur den Master neu aufsetzen und dann den bestehenden Slave (macht nur DNS u. DB) wieder hinzuadden?


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2014)

> Oder kann ich nur den Master neu aufsetzen und dann den bestehenden Slave (macht nur DNS u. DB) wieder hinzuadden?


Nein.

aber wegen eines Fehlers in webalizer installiert man einen server nicht neu. Mach mal ein backup des stats Verzeichnisses der Seite und leere es dann. Es kann sein dass sich awstats da nur verschluckt hat weil z.b. ein Eintrag in einem log file falsch war.


----------



## mcitpsa (16. Apr. 2014)

Das mit dem neu aufsetzen wäre die letzte alternative 

Ok. Ich werde das heute mal versuchen und abwarten was die Logs dann morgen sprechen.

Danke schon jetzt einmal für die unterstützung bis jetzt.

Ich werde dann wieder berichten...

Gruß
Kai


----------



## mcitpsa (17. Apr. 2014)

Also ich mal wieder .... 

Ein Aufruf der stats seite endet mit einem 404 :/

Der Blick in das verzeichniss zeigt nur eine index.php

```
root@server1:~# ls /var/www/nibelungen-freunde.de/web/stats/
index.php
```
ein weiterer Blick in den Log Ordner des Webprojektes ergibt folgendes Bild.

```
root@server1:~# ls -la /var/www/nibelungen-freunde.de/log/
total 24
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Apr 17 00:27 .
drwxr-xr-x 9 root root 4096 Apr  7 19:22 ..
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1792 Apr 16 22:10 20140416-access.log
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5922 Apr 17 19:17 20140417-access.log
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   19 Apr 17 00:27 access.log -> 20140417-access.log
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1614 Apr 17 19:17 error.log
```
Ein Blick in die logdatei zeigt mir den folgenden Ausschnitt (plus noch einiges mehr)

```
66.249.73.106 - - [17/Apr/2014:00:27:14 +0200] "GET /docs/Beitrittserklaerung.pdf HTTP/1.1" 200 435128 "-" "DoCoMo/2.0 N905i(c100;TB;W24H16) (compatible; Googlebot-Mobile/2.1; +http://www.google.com/bot.html)"
69.58.178.57 - - [17/Apr/2014:00:54:36 +0200] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.1" 404 1806 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux i686; rv:14.0; ips-agent) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/14.0.1"
69.58.178.57 - - [17/Apr/2014:00:54:37 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 3337 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux i686; rv:14.0; ips-agent) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/14.0.1"
69.58.178.57 - - [17/Apr/2014:00:54:38 +0200] "GET /impressum.html HTTP/1.1" 200 1681 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux i686; rv:14.0; ips-agent) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/14.0.1"
69.58.178.57 - - [17/Apr/2014:00:54:39 +0200] "GET /index.html HTTP/1.1" 200 3337 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux i686; rv:14.0; ips-agent) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/14.0.1"
109.169.29.30 - - [17/Apr/2014:07:22:45 +0200] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.1" 404 809 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; aiHitBot/2.8; +http://endb-consolidated.aihit.com/)"
109.169.29.30 - - [17/Apr/2014:07:22:46 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 1469 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; aiHitBot/2.8; +http://endb-consolidated.aihit.com/)"
109.169.29.30 - - [17/Apr/2014:07:22:47 +0200] "GET /css/style.css HTTP/1.1" 200 352 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; aiHitBot/2.8; +http://endb-consolidated.aihit.com/)"
80.187.103.33 - - [17/Apr/2014:09:49:03 +0200] "GET /stats HTTP/1.1" 401 806 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; U; Android 4.1.2; de-de; SAMSUNG GT-N7000/N7000XXLTA Build/JZO54K) AppleWebKit/534.30 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/4.0 Mobile Safari/534.30"
80.187.103.33 - admin [17/Apr/2014:09:49:23 +0200] "GET /stats HTTP/1.1" 301 254 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; U; Android 4.1.2; de-de; SAMSUNG GT-N7000/N7000XXLTA Build/JZO54K) AppleWebKit/534.30 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/4.0 Mobile Safari/534.30"
80.187.103.33 - admin [17/Apr/2014:09:49:24 +0200] "GET /stats/ HTTP/1.1" 200 424 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; U; Android 4.1.2; de-de; SAMSUNG GT-N7000/N7000XXLTA Build/JZO54K) AppleWebKit/534.30 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/4.0 Mobile Safari/534.30"
80.187.103.33 - - [17/Apr/2014:09:49:25 +0200] "GET /stats/awsindex.html HTTP/1.1" 404 809 "http://www.nibelungen-freunde.de/stats/" "Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; U; Android 4.1.2; de-de; SAMSUNG GT-N7000/N7000XXLTA Build/JZO54K) AppleWebKit/534.30 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/4.0 Mobile Safari/534.30"
80.187.103.33 - - [17/Apr/2014:09:49:25 +0200] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 200 7358 "http://www.nibelungen-freunde.de/stats/" "Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; U; Android 4.1.2; de-de; SAMSUNG GT-N7000/N7000XXLTA Build/JZO54K) AppleWebKit/534.30 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/4.0 Mobile Safari/534.30"
66.249.65.117 - - [17/Apr/2014:10:24:00 +0200] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.1" 404 809 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Googlebot/2.1; +http://www.google.com/bot.html)"
66.249.65.149 - - [17/Apr/2014:10:24:01 +0200] "GET /docs/Satzung.pdf HTTP/1.1" 200 238858 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Googlebot/2.1; +http://www.google.com/bot.html)"
65.55.52.88 - - [17/Apr/2014:10:29:02 +0200] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.1" 404 1806 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; bingbot/2.0; +http://www.bing.com/bingbot.htm)"
213.68.144.90 - - [17/Apr/2014:10:52:06 +0200] "GET /stats HTTP/1.1" 301 253 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/4.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0; InfoPath.2; .NET4.0C; .NET4.0E; MS-RTC LM 8)"
213.68.144.90 - - [17/Apr/2014:10:52:07 +0200] "GET /stats HTTP/1.1" 401 806 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/4.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0; InfoPath.2; .NET4.0C; .NET4.0E; MS-RTC LM 8)"
```


----------



## Till (17. Apr. 2014)

Ruf mal folgendes als root auf:

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh

erhältst Du dabei Fehler auf der shell und werden die Statistiken dann erstellt?


----------



## mcitpsa (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Till,

Console ergibt ausser den PHP Notice nichts her

```
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin_notify_priority in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php on line 159
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin_mail in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php on line 159
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin_notify_priority in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php on line 159
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin_mail in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php on line 159
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin_notify_priority in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php on line 159
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin_mail in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php on line 159
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin_notify_priority in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php on line 159
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin_mail in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php on line 159
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 809
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 810
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 811
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 812
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 809
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 810
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 811
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 812
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 809
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 810
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 811
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 812
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 809
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 810
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 811
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 812
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 809
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 810
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 811
PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 812
finished.
```
Nach dem ausführen sind die Stats da.


----------



## Till (18. Apr. 2014)

> Nach dem ausführen sind die Stats da.


Dann fehlt entweder der cronjob oder Dein cron daemon läuft nicht.

poste mal die Ausgabe von:

crontab -l


----------



## mcitpsa (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Till,

der cronjob ist nach wie vor da (erste posting habe ich den crontab -l schonmal gepostet) hier nochmal die ausgabe von crontab -l

```
root@server1:~# crontab -l
40 3 * * * /Scripts/backup 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null
* * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh 2>&1 > /dev/null | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done
30 00 * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh 2>&1 > /dev/null | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done
```
Ein entsprechender Auszug aus dem Cron Log:

```
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 809
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 810
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 811
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 812
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 809
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 810
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 811
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 812
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 809
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 810
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 811
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 812
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 809
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 810
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 811
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 812
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 809
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 810
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 811
Thu Apr 17 00:30:05 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 812
Fri Apr 18 00:30:25 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin_notify_priority in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php on line 159
Fri Apr 18 00:30:25 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin_mail in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php on line 159
Fri Apr 18 00:30:41 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin_notify_priority in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php on line 159
Fri Apr 18 00:30:41 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin_mail in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php on line 159
Fri Apr 18 00:30:58 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin_notify_priority in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php on line 159
Fri Apr 18 00:30:58 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin_mail in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php on line 159
Fri Apr 18 00:31:17 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin_notify_priority in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php on line 159
Fri Apr 18 00:31:17 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin_mail in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php on line 159
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 809
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 810
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 811
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 812
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 809
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 810
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 811
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 812
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 809
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 810
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 811
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 812
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 809
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 810
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 811
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 812
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 809
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 810
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 811
Fri Apr 18 00:31:18 CEST 2014 PHP Notice:  Undefined index: user in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 812
```
Check ob der cron daemon läuft:

```
root@server1:~# /etc/init.d/cron status
[ ok ] cron is running.
```
ps aux | grep cron liefert

```
root@server1:~# ps aux | grep cron
root     26068  0.0  0.3  18836   968 ?        Ss   16:35   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron
root     26087  0.0  0.2   6260   724 pts/0    S+   16:35   0:00 grep cron
```


----------



## mcitpsa (25. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Till und an die ganze gemeinde hier.

Nun, es gibt neues zu berichten.

Seit vorgestern, laufen die Statistiken wieder "halbwegs".
Halbwegs deshalb, da die Statistiken jetzt mit 2 tagen unterschied generiert werden. (am 24.04 wurden die stats für den 22.04 erstellt)

Heute habe ich meine beiden server auf die neue Version upgedatet und die erste Statistik generierung zeigt nach wie vor das Phänomen.
Nungut... mit 2 tagen delay kann ich leben.
Warten wir es ab wie es im Mai aussieht, nicht das ich durch die ganze "Fummlerei" da die Statistik verhunzt habe.

In diesem Sinne.

Kai


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2014)

Da stimmt was mit Deinen Zeitzonen Einstellungen nicht. Stell sicher dass die System zeitzone mit der in den beiden config.inc.php Dateien von ispconfig gesetzten zeitzone übereinstimmt.


----------



## mcitpsa (25. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde und hallo Till,

tausend dank.

Tatsächlich standen in beiden config.inc.php Amerika/NY drin anstelle von Europa/Berlin

Da hät ich auch ma drauf kommen können.

Gut, schauen wir einmal obs jetzt sauber läuft.
Das Update scheint den Cron wohl wieder richtig gestellt zu haben und jetzt eben die "falsche zeitzone" noch dazu ergibt ein Bild.

Danke vorab.


----------

